# Winter tyres on Rapido924F



## buxom (Mar 20, 2008)

Just had a set of *budget tyres fitted as trying to get any premium brands this side of new year was almost impossible. I took Svtech advice having just uprated to 3700 and had 225/70/R15 fitted as that gave me a more comfortable margin and this size was easier to get.Tried them out today on heavey frost encrusted backroad and so far so good.Apparantly the firm I used to supply and fit them run their sprinters on them all year round and they recommend them as such.*


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Sounds good.

What make are the tyres and how much were they?

Paul.


----------



## buxom (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi, sorry for delay but had problems with internet and have been enroute to Spain.The tyres are Lassa 8ply van tyres and have the Snow marking and were fitted by Savoy Tyres at £80 each. A little bit noisier but not bad, time will tell.


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

*Winter tyres on Rapido 924f*

Hi, Just a thought,have you informed your insurane company of the changes,very important,regards H.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Winter tyres on Rapido 924f*



harveystc said:


> Hi, Just a thought,have you informed your insurane company of the changes,very important,regards H.


Why? :?


----------



## buxom (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi, yes we have informed our Insurance co as we have upraded van from 3500 to 3700


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Winter tyres on Rapido 924f*



BillCreer said:


> harveystc said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Just a thought,have you informed your insurane company of the changes,very important,regards H.
> ...


Yes WHY?


----------



## rapidom (Sep 13, 2010)

Yep, cold weather tyres are no longer the problem using all year round that they used to be on average cars or any motorhome. Motorhomes parrticularly need all the traction that they can get, especially on muddy sites etc. We used 16" Nokian WR C Cargo Winter Tyres for our 990M on a Sprinter chassis, first class grip and with the all important extra load rating, supplied by Nordic Tyres direct. Try this website http://www.nordiccartyres.com they do great car tyres too.
I think most insurance companies have swung over to allowing tyre cahnges in the name of safety and usually they do not need to be informed, as it is not a perfoprmance modification as such.
Hope this helps.
Peter.


----------

